# umlautdomains mit bind

## makenoob

hallo zusammen,

hat jemand schonmal sonderzeichen domains mit bind in betrieb genommen und kann mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen, wie ich das genau realisieren muss? also die sonderzeichen kodieren, oder einfach einsetzen (oder fliegt mir dann der bind um die ohren bzw. verweigerts starten)?

für ein paar tipps, links, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

TIA,

marc

----------

## xces

Dir ist klar, dass die ganze IDN-Scheisse clientseitig abläuft? Ergo, in deine Zonefiles kommen die Domains in Punycode.

----------

## makenoob

das war so ungefähr die frage  :Smile: . ich reiss mich auch nicht darum, den mist hier einzusetzen, aber der kunde will "unbedingt die umlautdomains haben"... hast du vielleicht links, wo ich die punycodes finde, rfcs oder steht dazu auch was in der bind-doku, ab welcher version das überhaupt mit dem bind funktioniert?

----------

## xces

 *makenoob wrote:*   

> hast du vielleicht links, wo ich die punycodes finde, rfcs oder steht dazu auch was in der bind-doku, ab welcher version das überhaupt mit dem bind funktioniert?

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IDNA

----------

## ph03n1x

Ich würd dann im eigenen Interesse den Kunden noch drauf hinweisen, dass das evtl. Probleme mit gewissen browsern geben kann und das Email wohl mit den meisten clients gar nicht geht.

Ist eh so ein scheiss Marketing-ding mit diesen Umlaut-domains, wer braucht die überhaupt?

----------

## Fauli

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> Ist eh so ein scheiss Marketing-ding mit diesen Umlaut-domains, wer braucht die überhaupt?

 

Chinesen? Es gibt auch Sprachen, deren Texte sich nicht so leicht mit den 26 lateinischen Buchstaben darstellen lassen wie das Deutsche.

----------

## makenoob

man sollte auch nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen, dass alle leute in den landen mit kyrillischen (paypal-demonstration auf heise  :Wink: ) buchstaben auch mit den englischen klarkommen. oder südostasien. okay, das sind die wenigstens, aber die gibt es eben auch.

EDIT: danke für den link

----------

## mkr

Kann der IE inzwischen eigentlich mit Umlaut-Domains umgehen? Als ich mich das letzte Mal damit abgeben musste, ging es nur mit einem Plugin. Bei Otto Normaluser funktionierten Umlaut-Domains somit noch nicht.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *mkr wrote:*   

> Kann der IE inzwischen eigentlich mit Umlaut-Domains umgehen? Als ich mich das letzte Mal damit abgeben musste, ging es nur mit einem Plugin. Bei Otto Normaluser funktionierten Umlaut-Domains somit noch nicht.

 

Das sollte deine Frage beantworten:

Heise News, 20.12.2005: Internet Explorer 7 unterstützt Punycode.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## shaped.ch

punycode converter:

http://dcomnet.de/cgi-bin/punycode/punycode.cgi

----------

## makenoob

 *shaped.ch wrote:*   

> punycode converter:
> 
> http://dcomnet.de/cgi-bin/punycode/punycode.cgi

 

sehr hilfreicher link, danke...

----------

## mkr

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Heise News, 20.12.2005: Internet Explorer 7 unterstützt Punycode.
> 
> 

 

Danke für den Link! Bis der IE7 bei der Mehrheit der User auf dem Rechner ist dauert es noch ein Weilchen...

Wieso wurde eigentlich die Konvertierung Umlaute <=> Punycode der Anwendersoftware überlassen? Wieso übernimmt das nicht der DNS Resolver des Betriebssystems?

----------

## xces

 *mkr wrote:*   

> Wieso wurde eigentlich die Konvertierung Umlaute <=> Punycode der Anwendersoftware überlassen? Wieso übernimmt das nicht der DNS Resolver des Betriebssystems?

 

Weil dann alle Resolver und Server gleichzeitig hätten umgestellt werden müssen...

----------

